# Experimental Sprang Frame



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Experimental Sprang Frame. 

Continuing the Sprang adventure. The goal is to work a continuous warp on a small frame. On a previous test I determined after the first couple of rows are worked in the sprang, there needs to be a method for creating slack in the piece. In another previous project I used a clipboard frame loom with dowels that are removed to create slack. Click here for CLIPBOARD LOOM. So I decided to try it out with a cardboard loom. I rolled up a couple of thin magazines into tubes and secured with rubber bands. Then I tied them to cardboard with acrylic yarn.











Then I wrapped the yarn over the frame and tubes. Yarn is Sugar and Creme Red cotton worsted 4 ply. The blue yarn is twined to help keep the yarn in order. Be careful not to miss any of the strands when you twine. I missed one the first time I twined it. This is my second try.












I started to interlink the string. I used knitting needles to hold the pattern. The process of twisting the yarn shortens the warp over the frame and that tightens the yarn on the frame.













After the second row, I found the yarn was pulling on the cardboard frame so I removed one tube. That created some slack but the frame keeps flexing as I work.











Here is picture of the working side without the tubes. I am sliding the knitting needles out of the pattern and inserting to the new row as I work down.












Here is picture of the other side. I slide a second knitting needle to move the pattern "down" over the edge of the frame to this side.

Again the reason for doing this is to work Sprang on a continuous warp on a small frame with common materials for the frame.

I'll be sharing the experiment as it continues.

Have a good day!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Franco, I was just reading this on your blog and my computer had a fit when I tried to post a comment.
For some reason my microsoft security e does not like your blog?
No matter, because you posted it here. :thumb:

So you are saying that you want to have some 'flex' in the loom itself, and that the sprang likes a springy loom?
The warp is essentially getting shorter with each row, right?

I love your experiments.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

A tensioning device is what you need. Franco have you looked at how an Inkle lom works. Or a tape loom? Something like that might work for what you want, the idea of it anyway.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

GAM, yes the loom flexes a little, but I need to able to adjust the length a little. See the next episode.

MW, Inkle loom looks like fun, I want to make one. The tape loom is a good idea too.

But my cardboard frames are very portable and I'm getting close to where I want to be.

Have a good day!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

After the last report, the sprang project was getting pretty snug on the 13 inch cardboard frame. I had moved the sprang from the long 13 inch frame to my regular 11 inch frame. After this picture I stop using knitting needles as holders because they keep sliding out. I started using string like I did on previous projects. The warp is kind of floppy and loose even with the tubes. That makes it hard to keep track of the intertwining.











So I made a 12 inch frame. The strings fit more snuggly with just one tube. I think I have the system figured out. I'll start on the 13 inch frame with tubes and move to smaller frames as needed.












I move the sprang from the 12 inch frame by sliding the 11 inch frame into the sprang and then removing the 12 inch frame. It worked smoothly. Now you can see the white and blue strings moving closer together as the band works around.












Here is the reason for working on cardboard frames. I can put all three frames into a plastic bag and slide that into my messenger bag for my commute to work and back. That's why I am spending time trying to figure a system to make sprang a compact craft.












So I can practice on the train or the bus! Here I go with my 11 inch frame. Over half finished!


Have a good day!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

After looking at your photos, I think I finally have an idea how sprang works. Not that I'm ready to try it out or anything, but it is a very interesting method.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

This is the sprang I started last month (http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/2012/01/x-frame-cont.html) and finished a couple of weeks ago. I made it on the experimental frame as continuous warp. Then I sewed up the sides and cut the strings to open the top. I was trying to tie off the ends when the thing started unlinking. Highly annoying. I was really mad at it for a while. But I came to appreciate the good parts. It proved I can sprang on cardboard frames. I can do pattern changes. And I also have a different idea for the design. More to come in the future.

NOTE: You can see there is a twined thread (bright blue) from where I started. I could have twined another thread when I started or before I cut to keep the threads organized. Or cut threads two at a time when tying.

Have a good day!

EDITED TO ADD: Musing on an adjustable sprang frame. Someone suggested using long screws for sides of a frame. That might be workable. I think two 12 inch long pieces of all thread screw rod, two wooden dowels drilled to accept the screws, and eight hex nuts to adjust the position of the dowels. 

Or two wooden dowels drilled to accept two other dowel and maybe another screw to hold it in place?

All of which is more work than using more cardboard but being adjustable could make the difference. - FR


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh. It looks like your sprang kinda SPRANGED out when you cut the yarn. 
Cutting only the 2 you are going to tie at a time makes sense after seeing the picture. 
Poor Franco. :sob:

If you start adding all those dowels and rods and stuff, pretty soon you will take up 2 seats on the bus. :teehee:

I guess there is good reason why most commercial looms are really huge?
I am getting closer every day to trying that backstrap weaving. 
When I finally do it, that will be: All. Your. Fault.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

You are so creative. I love to see what you work with. It makes one think that anything is possible if you stop and look around at what is available.


----------

